

Why Bands Need Better Mobile Websites - slay2k
http://mashable.com/2012/03/08/bands-mobile-sxsw/

======
commanderkeen08
"Can't exchange email address for free content" Really? People are complaining
about this? Also 1/3 of sites being in Flash is hilarious and true. Overall, I
think the premise is flawed. People at SXSW aren't going to be trying to
exchange their email address for free content when they hear a new band. They
will probably fire up their Soundcloud/Twitter/Facebook app and follow them or
like them.

------
asjade
This should be a hit at SXSW next week. So many great bands...

